# "God cursed Serpent and Creation, but not Adam..."



## KMK (Jun 4, 2019)

A person recently rebuked me twice by saying, "God cursed the serpent and creation, but not Adam." "Adam was not cursed because he was not under the law of Moses." It was not an appropriate time to enter into an argument with a single woman, so I just nodded and replied, "It was nice to meet you." (I wanted to ask if she believed Adam was still alive.)

Has anyone (within the sound of my voice) heard of this before? Is it Dispensationalism?


----------



## Von (Jun 4, 2019)

I have been attending a dispensational church for more than a decade, but have not heard it mentioned before. What would death then be considered as? A rap on the knuckles? 
In her defense, the Scriptures do teach that:
"_Christ redeemed us from the curse of the law by becoming a curse for us_" (Gal 3:13)
*BUT*
In redeeming us from the curse of the law, "_one act of righteousness leads to justification *and life* for all men._"
(Rom 5:18)
*BECAUSE*
"_the law came in to increase the trespass_"
(Rom 5:20)


----------



## Von (Jun 4, 2019)

KMK said:


> within the sound of my voice


I was struggling for a while to figure out what the tone of your writing was


----------



## KMK (Jun 4, 2019)

It is an old PB inside joke.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 9, 2019)

What about Romans 5? It implies some covenantal arrangement (that Adam failed) between God and Adam. I'm not sure it's Dispensationalism but it does sound Fundamentalist to me. By that I mean the whole just "read it and believe it" theology and versism, that means isolating a verse out of context from the rest of the paragraph. Only they come to strange conclusions about things.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 9, 2019)

KMK said:


> A person recently rebuked me twice by saying, "God cursed the serpent and creation, but not Adam."



Genesis 2:17
16 And the Lord God commanded the man, saying, "You may surely eat of every tree of the garden,
17 but of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil you shall not eat, for in the day that you eat of it you shall surely die."

Doesn't exactly sound like a blessing to me. Ya think?


----------

